# Does anyone watch Gaki No Tsukai?



## Tokyo Jihen (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone here on GBATemp watches Gaki No Tsukai, or has even heard of it. If you watch Silent Library on MTV (lol), they took the idea from GNT but sorta butchered it, to be honest (what's with the serious Japanese host guy?).

Anyway, if you haven't heard of it, it's a hilarious Japanese variety(I guess you could call it this, I'm not really sure how to classify it)/comedy show. Probably one of the most entertaining shows I've ever watched, so it's a shame I can't read or speak Japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thankfully, a lot of nice people have subbed a good amount of episodes. It's nothing like anything on American television, so in that respect, I find it really refreshing.

Here's a funny clip from the show: 
[youtube]MWfvxsdYjdw[/youtube]


----------

